# Anyone recognize this?



## Marctee (Jul 12, 2015)

This appeared on one first year Pinot Noir Precoce vine,


----------



## richmke (Jul 12, 2015)

I looks like Aphid leaf damage that I get on non-grape plants at home. Do you see any bugs under the leaves, especially in the morning?


----------



## mgmarty (Jul 13, 2015)

That is mites. They don't hurt grapes, but are unsightly. My friend has them in his vineyard. You can control them with a regular spray program.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 13, 2015)

it is leaf phyloxria(sp). use a insecticide in your spray program to reduce damage. it can destroy the leafs to the point that nutrients for next year crop are impaired.


----------



## Marctee (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. Yes, apparently it's Grape leaf blister mite. Gonna try spraying with highly diluted canola oil.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Marctee's picture only tells half the story and from it alone could be either phylloxera or grape blister mite. The underside of the leaf will tell the full story along with the upper part of the leaf. The mites will have colonies of mites living in clusters cauisng feeding damage which causes the blisters to form on the upper side. Phyllpoxera has blister like formations on the bottom side also and the bump contains a single larvae feeding.


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks like a Bad case of genital warts to me.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 15, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> Looks like a Bad case of genital warts to me.



Is there such a thing as a good case?


----------



## Marctee (Jul 18, 2015)

Definitely mites.


----------



## mgmarty (Jul 18, 2015)

Let me know how spraying goes, my friend just lets them go.


----------

